# [OFF] logiciels divers sous windows

## ablyes

Salut, 

Je veux avoir l'avis des gas sous gentoo et sous windows en même temps (oui ça existe !) sur les logiciels qu'ils utilisent sous windows justement.

A savoir :

- antivirus

- firewall

- client mail

- navigateur

Merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

windows ?

vais repondre pour mon pere parce que moi windows je l'utilise peut etre 1x dans l'an, a une LAN et que les jeux tournent pas sous Wine/Cedega ..

Mon pere il a compris a ses depends que Firefox et Thunderbird c'est bien ...

Concernant le firewall, c'est le routeur dlink qui s'en occupe !

----------

## [vector]

Firefox + Thunderbird (avec un POP Gmail).

Antivirus : moi et Norton ( :Rolling Eyes: )

Firewall : routeur.

----------

## Trevoke

Antivirus : http://free.grisoft.com/

Firewall : bah, euh, une box avec iptables ? ZoneAlarm est pas mal sinon.

Mail client : gmail / thunderbird

Navigateur : firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

Ca me fait penser à ma mère :

 *Ma mère wrote:*   

> J'ai reçu un "outlock"

 

 :Laughing: 

Pour moi, ça sera :

Internet : Firefox / Thunderbird

Antivirus : Avast!

Firewall : routeur

----------

## Dais

- antivirus: avast free edition

- firewall: kerio personal firewall 2.1.5 me semble

- client mail: euh gmail ou hotmail donc pas de client en tant que tel

- navigateur: firefox

----------

## yoyo

Mouais, je suis pas sûr que ça ait sa place ici mais bon ...

- Antivir

- ZoneAlarm

- Thunderbird (boîte mail sur partition fat32 => fonctionne sous winwin et linux)

- Firefox

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Antivirus : http://free.grisoft.com/

 

yessss le meilleur  =)

Firewall : le routeur.... (ou tiny personal firewall si pas de routeur)

Mail client : thunderbird

Navigateur : firefox

IM : Trillian  :Crying or Very sad:  pourquoi on a pas le même sous linux ?

----------

## Dais

avg la dernière fois il se faisait bouffer par les test de tout le monde tellement c'était une passoire ..

----------

## blasserre

 *Dais wrote:*   

> avg la dernière fois il se faisait bouffer par les test de tout le monde tellement c'était une passoire ..

 

les tests étaient sponsorisés par qui ?

ça fait quelques années que je l'utilise et que je le met partout où c'est nécessaire,

je n'en ai jamais entendu le moindre mal ! (je touche du bois)

----------

## sireyessire

sous windows, c'est pas que j'y suis mais bon mes parents sont pas convertis alors faut pas trop les brusquer:

thunderbird (et gmail c'est pas l'un ou l'autre  :Wink:  )

firefox(/IE pour eux ils sont pas encore bien formés)

gaim

zoneAlarm + routeur (et ça suffit pas parfois  :Razz:  par contre les gentoo elles n'ont aucun problème derrière le routeur et avec iptables...)

<=norton 2004, bitdefender

openoffice, eux encore sous office

gimp

vim (ça c'est la preuve que j'ai utilisé cet ordi sous win  :Mr. Green: )

...

----------

## yoyo

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> <=norton 2004

 On a eu pas mal de pb avec cette mer**.

Et apparemment, si t'as pas le dernier moteur antivirus (2005) tu as beau avoir tes fichiers de définition de virus à jour tu restes vulnérable.  :Shocked: 

C'est du vécu (machine affectée par un virus dans la base norton depuis février 2005 alors que la dernière mise à jour datait de début mai) !!!

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis d'accord avec blasserre.

J'ai des freres et soeurs qui n'ont pas une connaissance parfaite de l'Internet (il faut lire "Ils cliquent sur tout ce qui bouge"), et grisoft, meme la version gratuite, les a bien protege.. Pas de virus.

----------

## Dais

Bah tant mieux pour grisoft ^^

enfin je préfère quand même avast, mise à jour automatique pour les non informaticiens c'est toujours pratique  :Razz:  enfin ça doit plus être le seul antivirus gratuit à le faire, depuis le temps (ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas regardé les logiciels windows à vrai dire)

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   <=norton 2004 On a eu pas mal de pb avec cette mer**.
> 
> Et apparemment, si t'as pas le dernier moteur antivirus (2005) tu as beau avoir tes fichiers de définition de virus à jour tu restes vulnérable. 
> 
> C'est du vécu (machine affectée par un virus dans la base norton depuis février 2005 alors que la dernière mise à jour datait de début mai) !!!

 

c'est pour ça que maintenant ils sont passés à bitdefender, un petit beagle par là et hop....  :Wink: 

----------

## ablyes

avp kaspersky 5.0 sur le fixe, et en 3.5 sur le laptop

firefox et ie

thunderbird

look'n'stop + firewall routeur

que pensez-vous d'avp ?

----------

## blasserre

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> que pensez-vous d'avp ?

 

rien

PostCount = PostCount + 1

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai achete une license kaspersky pour le boulot, donc.. C'est pas mal  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

[x] evolution

J'ai pas windows et j'utilise uniquement evolution sous linux... pas très gentoo ce thread  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> PostCount = PostCount + 1

 

Je dirais même mieux :

PostCount++

 :Laughing: 

----------

## colito

moi: firefox + thunderbird

antivirus/firewall: bitdefender, selon moi bien plus léger et efficace que norton (une vraie usine à gaz, celui là...et en plus, il ne détecte pas tous les virus que bitdefender est capable de trouver)

----------

## mitch

Antivirus : Symantec Antivirus Corp. 9 (Pas de Clé a rentrer, Pas de Update A payer, Pas de Problème à Déclarer)

Firewall : Ipcop  :Wink: 

Web : Firefox 

Mail : Thunderbird (Partage Base sous Win et Linux comme yoyo

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.

Colito : il est vraiment bien bitdefender?

----------

## ablyes

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.
> 
> Colito : il est vraiment bien bitdefender?

 

D'ailleurs je comprends pas trop. Quelqu'un décode svp ?

----------

## Dais

En gros ils montaient leur nombre de posts sur le forum. Même moi je ne le fais pas, c'est dire  :Razz: 

Sinon, j'ai aucune idée de ce que valent la plupart des logiciels payants, j'étais un maniaque des freewares quand j'étais sous windows.

----------

## sireyessire

 *ablyes wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.
> 
> Colito : il est vraiment bien bitdefender? 
> 
> D'ailleurs je comprends pas trop. Quelqu'un décode svp ?

 

il y a certaines personnes un peu puéril qui prête trop d'attention à leur nombre de posts et qui donc poste pour le seul but d'augmenter ce nombre, d'où le postcount++.

si quelqu'un se souvient de l'adjectif français qui correspond je suis preneur.

[edit]: merci Trevoke pour aider à la disparition des anglicismes

----------

## Trevoke

postcount++ : une pratique par laquelle on fait un post completement inutile pour le plaisir de voir le nombre de posts en-dessous de son nom augmenter, et ainsi s'approcher du prochain rang qu'on peut atteindre.

Le ++ est un operateur en C++, par lequel on incremente de 1 la variable appelee.

En fait, il est en general mieux de faire ++variable que variable++, puisque ++variable va simplement ajouter un, alors que variable++ va mettre la variable dans la stack et ensuite ajouter un.

Exemple : 

int var=5;

cout << "Regarde, j'imprime cinq: " << var++ << "alors que var = 6" << endl;

cout << "Regarde, j'imprime sept: " << ++var << "et pouf." << endl;

[edit: sireyessire: immature? enfantin? pueril?]

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *ablyes wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.
> 
> Colito : il est vraiment bien bitdefender? 
> 
> D'ailleurs je comprends pas trop. Quelqu'un décode svp ? 
> ...

 

puéril(s)? (edit : grilled)Last edited by Enlight on Wed Jun 01, 2005 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> postcount++ : une pratique par laquelle on fait un post completement inutile pour le plaisir de voir le nombre de posts en-dessous de son nom augmenter, et ainsi s'approcher du prochain rang qu'on peut atteindre.
> 
> Le ++ est un operateur en C++, par lequel on incremente de 1 la variable appelee.
> 
> En fait, il est en general mieux de faire ++variable que variable++, puisque ++variable va simplement ajouter un, alors que variable++ va mettre la variable dans la stack et ensuite ajouter un.
> ...

 

pff.... c'est utilisé ailleurs que en C++, ça existe en C, en java, et dans plein de langages.

d'ailleurs plein de gens conseillent de ne pas faire l'incrémentation dans une autre commande du genre pas de printf("%i",i++) mais i++ puis le printf...

----------

## LostControl

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.

 

Bon ben c'est clair que des discussions comme ça, ça a pas mal de chance de partir en c... Alors au lieu de dire que Norton Machin c'est de la merde comparé à BiteDefonceur, je dis PostCount++. C'était surtout pour montrer mon haut niveau de connaissance en programmation comparé à un PostCount = PostCount + 1  :Laughing: 

Mais promis, j'arrête de suite  :Embarassed: 

A+

EDIT: houlala... Il s'en passe des choses en quelques minutes...

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, serieusement, la - j'ai remarque un ou deux postcount++ dans la discussion que j'avais commence sur la Constitution Europeenne, et la je les vois ici aussi - arretez vos aneries les mecs, on peut pas se permettre de faire ca ici.

 

 :Shocked:  avec moins de 500 posts depuis fev 2004, je pense que tu te doutes que je n'ai pas fait ça pour un quelconque concours....

et entre nous la question "quels softs utilisez vous sous windows, vous qui utilisez gentoo ?" me parait être un bon vieux troll latent générateur de postcount pour un peu tout le monde.... non ?

c'était le message caché  :Wink: 

@lostcontrol

 *myself wrote:*   

> rien
> 
> PostCount = PostCount + 1

 

c'était pour la rime  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Alors au lieu de dire que Norton Machin c'est de la merde comparé à BiteDefonceur, je dis PostCount++.

 Houla, grosse méprise, j'ai simplement dit qu'un moteur ancien de norton, même avec les dernières définitions de virus n'était pas efficace (et qu'il fallait se méfier).

Le dernier moteur (et les dernières définitions de virus) doit être efficace. Je n'avance rien à la légère c'est du vécu : une collègue s'est faite pourrir par un virus datant de février alors que sa dernière définition de virus datant de mai (là il y a déja un hic !!).

Le plus incroyable, c'est que en local norton ne trouvait rien et que la vérification en ligne lui dégotait 8 fichiers vérolés !!!  :Shocked: 

C'est tout.

----------

## colito

@ Trevoke: bah en ce qui me concerne, j'ai vraiment rien à lui reprocher: il est léger, il fait les mises à jour automatiques tranquillou, tu peux paramétrer des tas de choses et pour des utilisateurs peu avertis (comme mes parents), une fois paramétré, il fait tout tout seul...Il présente l'avantage d'avoir en plus de l'antivirus un firewall efficace et assez intuitif, qui te pose des question mais pas trop, et surtout des défs de virus bien à jour . Avant j'étais sous Norton, j'étais sûr que j'avais un virus, Norton ne le trouvait pas, j'ai installé BD pour voir et ben il m'a trouvé 4 virus pour le prix d'un, et il me les a exterminés sans pitié alors que Norton ne les avait pas vu et que souvent, il est incapable de désinfecter correctement une machine vérolée...

Autant de bonnes raisons de ne pas s'en priver. Certes il est payant, mais bon...Pour 50 euros t'as antivirus + firewall + antispyware + antispam, donc c'est plutôt cool...et pis si t'es vraiment un vilain garçon, tu peur le trouver en p2p! :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Houla, grosse méprise, j'ai simplement dit qu'un moteur ancien de norton, même avec les dernières définitions de virus n'était pas efficace (et qu'il fallait se méfier).

 

Non non pas de soucis yoyo, ce n'était pas une attaque contre toi  :Wink:  J'ai pris Norton comme ça, c'était surtout pour placer "BiteDefonceur"  :Laughing:  Ahlala... J'en ris encore tout seul  :Laughing: 

Ben oui, je suis immature, enfantin, puéril, pas drôle et...

... je sors -->[]

----------

## blasserre

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> "BiteDefonceur"  Ahlala... J'en ris encore tout seul  

 

bon j'avoue : moi aussi ça m'a fait marrer

mais bon tu ferais mieux de préparer les cj5 avec le patch libata-machin-chose...

t'es pas payé pour amuser la galerie !

----------

## ImMorT4L

if (post == Troll)

        ++postcount

Je m'y met aussi alors  :Very Happy: 

Alors sous Windows ce serait:

AV: Kaspersky (Norton = IpTables avoir un Any Any ACCEPT  :Laughing:  )

Browser: Firefox de toute façon (Et héradication de IE histoire de virer les failles...)

FW: Kerio Winroute... (Le seul le vrai...)

----------

## titix

Dans mon cas sous windows j'ai

- Clamwin

- Firefox & son collabo thunderbird

- Routeur matériel

----------

## Trevoke

Clamwin est sympa mais autant que je comprenne y a pas de real time protection dessus non?

----------

## armkreuz1

Fureteur: Firefox

Couriel: Thunderbird

Firewall: Un bon vieux routeur

Antivirus: Kaspersky ( hmm, je crois que je suis un vilain garçon sur ce coup là )

----------

## ablyes

Moi je n'ai pas trop confiance en mon routeur (linksys wrt54gs).

Je ne trouve même pas de doc sur comment il filtre. Surtout que c'est pas le firmware officiel mais le alchemy de sveasoft en version 1.0.

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

Firewall : 

  - Kerio 

     + gratuit 

     -  systeme de log un peu nul 

  - Outpost Firewall

     + Tu peux vraiment configurer les protocoles utilisés pour chaque application

     + Préconfiguration automatique des applications les plus courantes ( à editer quand meme).

     - Payant

Antivirus : 

  - AVG

     + Gratuit 

     + celui que j'utilise

     -  Test le donnant peu performant. Mais j'ai jamais eu de pb avec celui la contrairement à Mc Affee, Norton.

  - Kapersky

    + Soi-disant, le meilleur moteur de detection 

    - Trop lent et gourmant en resource ( plus d'une nuit pour checker une machine ==> poubelle)

A+ ( bon troll).

----------

## expl0rer

moi perso le dernier programme windows utilisé à la maison c'estait shutdown.exe il y a plus de 6 mois.

Mais au boulot j ai du windows, donc en antivirus/firewall j'ai avast avec sa console d'administration centrale, ce qui est très pratique.

Mais il y a aussi une gentoo en frontal d'internet en version hardened+ iptables en plus du routeur

navigateur web firefox sur tous les postes et suppression ou masquage de tout ce qui peut ressembler a un gros e bleu.

Outlook 2003 en client de messagerie.

Chez moi c'est firefox, pour la messagerie j'heberge mon propre serveur avec Openwebmail, comme ca j y ai acces de partout et le firewall est un bon vieux linux  :Smile: 

----------

